# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Another good reason to go to Spain!

## Aristander

Spain Holds First Annual Siesta Championship



> What is billed as Spain's first national siesta championship is underway in Madrid to find the best napper and help revive the tradition of taking a snooze after lunch.
> Participants are monitored as they lie on bright blue sofas in the middle of a shopping mall for a 20-minute nap. Some wear pajamas; others sport eye masks or cover their faces with their jackets.
> They have pulse monitors attached to their bodies and the maximum of 20,000 points is awarded to those who manage to sleep for the full 20 minutes.
> Sleeping fewer minutes means fewer points but judges also award marks for original sleeping positions, the loudest snore and the most eye-catching outfits.
> The competition, organized by the National Association of Friends of the Siesta, began on October 14 and will wrap up on Saturday with the winner awarded a prize of 1,000 euros ($1,400).
> "The mission of the championship is to spread the idea that the nap is something of ours that must be defended and practiced, because it is healthy and good for everyone," the association says on its website. "Being able to do it in public requires having a spirit of a champion and to be a great siesta taker."
> Eight rounds of the competition are held daily with each involving five participants on sofas lined up in parallel lanes like those of a track and field meet.
> "We were afraid that people would be afraid of making fools of themselves but on average about 50 people have taken part each day," the association's spokesman, Alvaro Vidal, told AFP.
> Given the success of the siesta contest, the association is planning to repeat the event in the future and hold editions outside of Spain, he added.


Hopefully our Iberian members won't look at this post as a slam against Spain, I personally would like to see the siesta be a world wide workers right!  :Good Job:

----------


## edao

To be honest I'm pretty _tired_ reading about this story.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Sid71

Quite interesting competition..........Hope the participants had refreshed themselves in those reward winning 20 minutes......

----------


## europeanlives

The siesta is something they defend hardly. I've been to Spain many times and it is hard to find shops open from 13 - 15h, specially during summer.
They are true born nappers :P I think this competition will be quite easy for them.

----------


## GP850mAh

NEH, sounds like to much work :Grin:

----------


## Grizzly

Spanish football, of course.

spanish-girls-have-deep-sexy-eyes.jpgspanish-girl_world-cup-2010_11-439x337.jpgspanish-girl_world-cup-2010.jpgSpain+Hot+Football+Female+Fans+-+Sexy+Spanish+Soccer+Girls-1.jpg

----------


## Wilhelm

The siesta is a myth today. Most people have to work, no time for a nap.

----------


## Carlitos

Mercial centers do many idiotic to attract customers. The truth is that today it is difficult to take a nap and impossible for a large majority of Spanish, is a luxury to do and feel good especially in the warmer months. I know of working hours and trade the rest of Europe, but the Spanish trade and labor hours is unbearable, the big stores open continuously, small and medium-street shops are usually open from 10 am to 1.30 'and 17h to 20:30 ', more than three hours that are good for nothing, as I would like to change that, and that shops close at 6 pm, but the government is not the work of carrying out the change, the population does not even contemplate the possibility, it is very convenient to shop after 5 pm.

There is evidence that the Spanish have worse times than other countries in Europe, but not bone resulting work more productive for it.

----------


## Sid71

Reasons to visit Spain are unlimited as it is so beautiful and offers so much to see and do.

----------


## Canek

being fill of lazy people is a good reason to go to spain???????

----------


## Riccardo

> being fill of lazy people is a good reason to go to spain???????


Hey Canek, why do you hate them so much? Come on, take it easy, every people have their good side and there shouldn't be such generalizations. =)

----------


## loladunas

> Hey Canek, why do you hate them so much? Come on, take it easy, every people have their good side and there shouldn't be such generalizations. =)


well, no brain i guess  :Rolleyes:

----------


## JamesWorsham

sounds like to much work

----------


## Carlos

[QUOTE = Canek; 372462] ser lleno de personas perezosas es una buena razón para ir a España ??????? [/ QUOTE] 


*holgazon Resultado del diccionario perezoso* *nombre femenino* 
*uno.* 
*Falta de deseo de trabajar, o hacer cosas, típico de la persona perezosa.* 
*"Soy demasiado perezosa para tener que quitarme la ropa de invierno, estaba perezosa entre las interminables estanterías del archivo"* 
*Sinónimos: vagancia* 
*dos. 
*
*Debilidad o lentitud en acciones o movimientos.* 
*"La pereza de los movimientos caracteriza a las tortugas"

* Como decimos en España cardan la lana y otros toman la fama. 

Sería interesante saber en qué punto de la historia de España los españoles parecen perezosos. Tenga en cuenta que incluso cuando no hay trabajo, nos mudamos a otros países para trabajar.

What I would really like is that other labor and commercial hours be adopted in Spain because the one we have is going to kill us.

<font style="vertical-align: inherit;"><font style="vertical-align: inherit;">



As can be seen in this video, it is true that Spaniards also nap anywhere, a seat on the street, wherever and wherever we fall asleep, totally true. 



Se muestra la traducción de Si viaja a España nos verá tumbados *durmiendo* en cualquier lugar, sobre todo no nos depierte.
Traducir Si viaja a España nos verá tumbados durmiento en cualquier lugar, sobre todo no nos depierte.




93/5000












[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.87)]If you travel to Spain you will see us lying down sleeping anywhere, especially not to wake you up.



[/COLOR]

----------


## morris

thanks for sharing!

----------


## Carlos

> I mean I did it see any reasons not to go to Spain in the first place


Specify what reasons, if they are in this post or other reasons?

----------


## Carlos

Housing prices in Spain are impossible

----------


## AmondoO

Already a bit fed up with this information, give me some tea

----------


## Wâldpykjong

Good weather

----------

